# 5.....the curse is lifted



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It was 0 degrees when me and Track hit the hills.








Lots of tracks and sign....








Track got a good point on some birds but when they took flight they were tangled up in cedars, making shots impossible. We worked down to another good looking spot and Track locked up on point. I worked down below him and out came the birds. I knocked down two, but lost track of where they went down. I got Track over and he found one and then he got on the trail of the winged bird. After a couple hundred yards he came back with bird in tote.
















A few more birds through out the day and I made it to five birds. I always seem to come home with four, so I guess the curse is lifted. , today...five birds


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

And you only used two boxes of shells!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

No just a dozen or so, were fired today.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! everything but the zero degree part.

Glad you got the five.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Zero degrees? You must have hit a warm pocket! 

Nice limit...too bad you are only hunting one species. Silly.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Shane there is only one bird in this state worth my time.....chukars....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Shane there is only one bird in this state worth my time.....chukars....


Awesome...It's just nice to add another partridge (huns) in the bag at the same time.

I will admit, the chukar is a better upland competitor when compared to the pheasant.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > Shane there is only one bird in this state worth my time.....chukars....
> ...


+1. True sport!!


----------

